# Can you use queens say...from a first hive



## illinoisguy (Sep 4, 2011)

and introduce them to a second hive? One of the local bee people said it is best to buy a new one......thoughts???

THANKS


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

If you take the queen out of hive number 1 and put her in a queen less hive number 2 she will probably be killed unless you cage her for 4 or 5 days but it can be done.
But then you end up with a queen less hive number 1 so I see no point. Put eggs in hive number two and they will raise a queen.

So you do not have to buy a second queen.

 Al


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

what Alleyyooper just said.

If you move the queen then you have to cage her with few young bees to care for her, as well as with soft candy to feed them, for days. And, the old hive will be queenless and so they will make a new queen. 

It is easier for man and bees alike if you simply give the queenless hive a frame with some eggs on it: the second hive will simply make a new queen themselves.

The difference between a worker and a queen is what they are fed. So, as long as the hive has some eggs, the hive can make a queen whenever they are queenless or whenever the existing queen is getting old.


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

Or you can merge a queenright hive and a queenless hive - yes? I seem to remember you put a couple layers of newspaper in between?


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

marusempai said:


> Or you can merge a queenright hive and a queenless hive - yes? I seem to remember you put a couple layers of newspaper in between?


Yes, I have done this.

I used just one layer of newspaper, and I cut a small slit to make it easier for the bees to get a grip on the paper. It worked very well!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

As said a queen can be reared from Eggs, But you have to have drones to mate her or she will be about as use full as a laying worker.
You can and I have did it put down a sheet of news paper on a open hive and set the other queen less hive above it.

I also have made a cage out of 1/8 inch hardware cloth placed the queen inside it with out workers. they were able to feed her thru the screen and she was laying the second day.



 Al


----------

